# Mississauga/Toronto - Looking for Dainichi Cichlid Food in Canada.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Now that Darius is no longer selling any product does anyone know where to buy Dainichi Cichlid Food in Canada?
http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html
Either online or any stores in the GTA.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

ebay? I have no idea if that's a good deal though

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=dainichi+cichlid&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

count me in on the search...

Does anyone know what is considered a bulk order? I'm wondering because I'm friends with a LFS owner and I'm sure I can ask him to order it for me. But if they expect us to bring in boxes, then I don't think that will work.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Dainichi ruined their Canadian market by selling to basement operators. Because of the way they treated our local distributors, I doubt we will see Dainichi in our retail stores for awhile.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Dainichi ruined their Canadian market by selling to basement operators. Because of the way they treated our local distributors, I doubt we will see Dainichi in our retail stores for awhile.


Really? But what about all the people that sell NLS on the side? Isn't that the same thing?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i've only seen the koi stuff at clarks.. :/ Maybe I could ask them to bring in a big order?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Really? But what about all the people that sell NLS on the side? Isn't that the same thing?


that will also we be stopping soon. NLS is going to sell to distributors, who sell to pet stores, only. The Canadian distributor will not sell to "basement/garage" "businesses"


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

h_s said:


> that will also we be stopping soon. NLS is going to sell to distributors, who sell to pet stores, only. The Canadian distributor will not sell to "basement/garage" "businesses"


That's good then. Being in distribution/supply myself, I know how important it is protect your customers. If my suppliers sold directly to my customers, I would not be happy either lol and neither would my competitors.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

h_s said:


> that will also we be stopping soon. NLS is going to sell to distributors, who sell to pet stores, only. The Canadian distributor will not sell to "basement/garage" "businesses"


I better stock up then.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

h_s said:


> that will also we be stopping soon. NLS is going to sell to distributors, who sell to pet stores, only. The Canadian distributor will not sell to "basement/garage" "businesses"


So does that mean guys like John won't be able to get NLS at that price anymore??


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Can we not get off topic please? If we want to discuss who will or won't sell NLS in the future lets start a new thread.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Can we not get off topic please? If we want to discuss who will or won't sell NLS in the future lets start a new thread.
> --
> Thanks...Paul


tangents are inevitable... but yes, this is about Dainichi


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tbird said:


> So does that mean guys like John won't be able to get NLS at that price anymore??


I'm pretty sure John doesn't buy from distributors =)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry bud, I feel a little responsible for getting off track.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> sorry bud, I feel a little responsible for getting off track.


No problem. I started a new thread so we can discuss NLS and the distribution issues associated with that line.
--
Paul


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

for my understanding there food was made over seas so some of it was not alllowed in canada!! I dont know the whole story though. I can get it!! but I choose not to! I import for the largest companies in the US and they have almost everything!! If you like I can call the owners of Dianichi if you like and ask them what is going on!! let me know!!


thanks


john


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*... Nls ...*



h_s said:


> that will also we be stopping soon. NLS is going to sell to distributors, who sell to pet stores, only. The Canadian distributor will not sell to "basement/garage" "businesses"


No worries, the Canadian distributor pricing for NLS at wholesale prices is higher than those of online Joe, Peter, John, Mike & Adam (fictitious names of course) and the funny thing is that they do not even carry them certain popular formula in PAILS .... WTF.

And yes, those_ darn_ online guys destroyed the market for the brick & mortar shops... but who is it to blame??? _*That Canadian Distributor actually started the whole thing by selling online to retail in the first place*_.

Ain't this a funny business


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Vaporize, that isn't actually true.. From top to bottom none of what you said is.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Cory said:


> Vaporize, that isn't actually true.. From top to bottom none of what you said is.


Are you the Canadian Distributor? If not, go search on PN.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The Canadian distributors don't sell on PN I assure you. Who do you think the Canadian distributor is?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Cory said:


> The Canadian distributors don't sell on PN I assure you. Who do you think the Canadian distributor is?


Not right not, of course not; he stopped. He could not compete with the rest.

I stated "_*started*_", maybe you should read it from top to bottom again, back then only he and another guy was selling the product online, then shortly after a whole bunch of guys jumped on after seeing the profit.

As far as I know, only one company/guy has the CFIA pet food import license for NLS. There is also no "s" in distributor as far as legality goes.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Cory said:


> The Canadian distributors don't sell on PN I assure you. Who do you think the Canadian distributor is?


http://www.cichlid-food-canada.com/


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

vaporize said:


> Not right not, of course not; he stopped. He could not compete with the rest.
> 
> I stated "_*started*_", maybe you should read it from top to bottom again, back then only he and another guy was selling the product online, then shortly after a whole bunch of guys jumped on after seeing the profit.
> 
> As far as I know, only one company/guy has the CFIA pet food import license for NLS. There is also no "s" in distributor as far as legality goes.


Well, I can't speak to whether or not one of the distributors ever sold on PN as I only started using the site 2 years ago and only barely but I can tell you that there is more than one distributor of the product in Canada for sure hence the "s". Not sure if that was you trying to be clever/snarky or not, but either way. Cichlid food Canada is only one of them and from the way Neil spoke about the internet sales and repackaging of food it doesn't seem likely he was ever on PN, especially since he's way out west and most of PN is Toronto based. That said, I know he used to sell to breeders before the product caught on and that may have been through PN but a lot of products start that way it's called grassroots.

Either way, it's not really a debate worth having for me anyways. I know who I get my NLS from, I get it at great prices, through the proper channels and I am happy with that. If you want to believe in conspiracy theories and hate on some people who I know are actually very decent then by all means do so. I just wanted to clear up the record.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*... thanks newbie ...*



Cory said:


> Well, I can't speak to whether or not one of the distributors ever sold on PN as I only started using the site 2 years ago and only barely but I can tell you that there is more than one distributor of the product in Canada for sure hence the "s". N.


So you only used it for 2 years and think you have the truth, and to say what I said is "not true".

The debate only started when you openly stated that:



Cory said:


> Vaporize, that isn't actually true.. From top to bottom none of what you said is.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

vaporize said:


> So you only used it for 2 years and think you have the truth, and to say what I said is "not true".
> 
> The debate only started when you openly stated that:


Lol, Im gonna assume here and chalk this all up to a language barrier issue.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Cory,
That was me that posted the link to Cichlid Food Canada. I was just trying to provide a link for anyone that was curious about who the actual Canadian Distributor was. If there is more than one well I wasn't aware because when I Googled NLS a few years ago when I first heard of it and wanted to know more this was the only Canadian website I found.

Anyways lets try to get back on the topic of this thread which is "does anyone know where I can buy/order Dianichi Cichlid Food in Canada from a Canadian retailer?"

If I have to I'll order from the US via Ebay and pay the Duty/Tax like all good Canadians should however I prefer to buy locally if possible.
If someone sells Dianichi however I need to place a large order I would be more than happy to do that and then sell what I don't need to my fellow fishkeepers or I could co-ordinate a group buy.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news, the folks at MOPS are going to start carrying Dainichi Fish Food and their prices will be similar to what Darius was charging.
If you're looking to order some please email Dan at [email protected] so that he can get it on the initial order.

Here are some of the foods Darius used to sell:

Primary Krill, Floting 2mm
contains: fish, shrimp, krill, montmorillonite mineral rich supplement, garlic and added vitamins 
8oz

Cichlid Ultima, Sinking 1mm
contains: fish, shrimp, spirulina, krill, montmorillonite mineral rich supplement, garlic and added vitamins highest levels of spirulina encapsulation 
1.1 lbs, 5.5 lbs

Cichlid Ultima, Sinking 3mm 
contains: fish, shrimp, spirulina, krill, montmorillonite mineral rich supplement, garlic and added vitamins highest levels of spirulina encapsulation 
1.1 lbs, 5.5 lbs

Veggie Deluxe Sinking, 1mm
contains: Krill, Kelp, Spirulina, montmorillonite mineral rich supplement, garlic and added vitamins. 
1.1 lbs

Dainichi Color FX 1.1 lbs, 3 mm sinking pellet 1.1 lbs
contains: Antarctic krill, Cyclop-eeze®, NatuRose® (Haematococcus algae) and raw, un-cooked spirulina. As in all Dainichi foods, there is calcium
montmorillonite clay to simulate the natural ingestion of mineral particles and to bind and neutralize metabolic toxins.

Dainichi Color FX 1.1 lbs, 1 mm sinking pellet 1.1 lbs
contains: Antarctic krill, Cyclop-eeze®, NatuRose® (Haematococcus algae) and raw, un-cooked spirulina. As in all Dainichi foods, there is calcium
montmorillonite clay to simulate the natural ingestion of mineral particles and to bind and neutralize metabolic toxins.

Dainichi Color FX 1 mm sinking pellet 5.5 lbs
contains: Antarctic krill, Cyclop-eeze®, NatuRose® (Haematococcus algae) and raw, un-cooked spirulina. As in all Dainichi foods, there is calcium
montmorillonite clay to simulate the natural ingestion of mineral particles and to bind and neutralize metabolic toxins.

Dainichi Veggie FX sinking pellet 5.5 lbs
Encapsulated with 100% pure cultured spirulina, freeze-dried Cyclop-eeze® (a crustacean with the highest known levels of carotenoids and "omega-3" fatty acids), NatuRose® (Haemato- coccus algae with a 15,000 ppm astaxanthin content) and E.superba krill, VEGGIE FX contains all natural minerals, nutrients and pigments designed to enhance the color and luster of your cichlids.

Dainichi Veggie FX 1.1 lbs, 1 mm sinking pellet
Encapsulated with 100% pure cultured spirulina, freeze-dried Cyclop-eeze® (a crustacean with the highest known levels of carotenoids and "omega-3" fatty acids), NatuRose® (Haemato- coccus algae with a 15,000 ppm astaxanthin content) and E.superba krill, VEGGIE FX contains all natural minerals, nutrients and pigments designed to enhance the color and luster of your cichlids.

Dainichi Color Supreme 1.1 lbs, 3 mm sinking pellet
contains: 100% pure cultured spirulina,krill, and montmorillonite clay.

Dainichi NEW XL PRO 1.1 lbs, 3 mm sinking pellet
contains: spirulina, krill, and montmorillonite clay.

Dainichi Koi All-Season 5mm 5.5 lbs

Dainichi Koi All-Season 5mm 17.6 oz (500g)

Dainichi Koi All-Season 3mm 17.6 oz (500g)

Dainichi Koi Premium 5mm 5.5 lbs

Dainichi Koi Premium 5mm 17.6 oz (500g)

Dainichi Goldfish Ultra sinking 1mm 8.8 oz

Dainichi Goldfish Ultra sinking 3mm 8.8 oz

Dainichi Goldfish Color MAX sinking 3mm 8.8 oz

For more info check out the Dainichi website below:
http://www.dainichi.com/home.html


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

How much is 5.5lbs of dainichi veggie fx? for 1.1lbs? Thanks so much for finding this!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> How much is 5.5lbs of dainichi veggie fx? for 1.1lbs? Thanks so much for finding this!!!


Dainichi is in the ballpark of double the cost of NLS if not more to give you an idea.

1.1lbs of Veggie FX from Darius used to run us around $30.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

In that case, 1.1lbs will be sufficient for now  Planning to feed my mbunas NLS cichlid and dainichi veggie fx, is a conjunction of this better than feeding exclusively one of them?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Dainichi is in the ballpark of double the cost of NLS if not more to give you an idea.
> 
> 1.1lbs of Veggie FX from Darius used to run us around $30.


And it is worth every penny in my opinion.

Just send Dan an email of what you're interested in so he can place an order for the most popular stuff.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> In that case, 1.1lbs will be sufficient for now  Planning to feed my mbunas NLS cichlid and dainichi veggie fx, is a conjunction of this better than feeding exclusively one of them?


Yes that will be fine I'm sure.

I feed my fish all different types of food including frozen. Even my tropheus which are known to be 'bloaters'.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am using HBH veggie flakes right now and my fish love it, they are getting a little fat, gotta cut down the amount per feeding since I'm feeding 3 times a day. As a side note, my clowns are finally starting to eat alot  They are picking up a bit of weight, slowly but surely and none of them are pale, nice dark stripes


----------



## ariesq (Mar 17, 2010)

E-mailed Dan from Mops.

He said 1.1lb bag will be $14.30. 

I was added to the waiting list. Timeline = ~ 1 month.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya, pretty much sale price as NLS, getting a 5.5 pail for less than 50.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ariesq said:


> E-mailed Dan from Mops.
> 
> He said 1.1lb bag will be $14.30.
> 
> I was added to the waiting list. Timeline = ~ 1 month.


He must have made a mistake because a 1.1 lb bag of Dainichi Veggie FX usually sells for around $30.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ariesq said:


> E-mailed Dan from Mops.
> 
> He said 1.1lb bag will be $14.30.
> 
> I was added to the waiting list. Timeline = ~ 1 month.


Somehow I don't think that's accurate. I don't think he's got his numbers right yet. Which type of Dainichi was it?

If that's the case...I will literally buy a case myself


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Ya, pretty much sale price as NLS, getting a 5.5 pail for less than 50.


You can't compare NLS to Dainichi. Dainichi is considered a super premium food.
--
Paul


----------



## ariesq (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's his exact reply:

"Hi Steven....pricing is easy...the 1.1 lb size is $14.30. For timing I'm thinking about a month....I need to get the necessary paperwork from Dainichi to apply for a food importers permit from CFIA hence the reason for the long time line....let me know if you want me to add you to the wait list and if so how many bags you're interested in....dan"

Paul, if you don't mind me asking, which Dainichi do you currently feed your cichlids?

I'm leaning towards Dainichi Veggie FX 1mm sinking for my mbunas. Heard great things about the colour supreme as well.

Thanks!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ariesq said:


> Here's his exact reply:
> 
> "Hi Steven....pricing is easy...the 1.1 lb size is $14.30. For timing I'm thinking about a month....I need to get the necessary paperwork from Dainichi to apply for a food importers permit from CFIA hence the reason for the long time line....let me know if you want me to add you to the wait list and if so how many bags you're interested in....dan"
> 
> ...


That's interesting....I'll guess we'll have to wait and see.

I've used Veggie FX 1mm for my tropheus and they seem to love it. I used to feed it to my peacocks once in awhile too. No experience with colour supreme though.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The only Dainichi I've used so far is the Veggie FX 1mm. Its actually a little smaller than 1mm, probably around .8mm and they call it "Baby".
I also have a bag of 1mm Colour FX I bought from Darius that I haven't opened yet.

And by the way I just confirmed with Dan at MOPS that the price for 1.1 lbs is $28.60 which is almost identical to what Darius was selling it for. I'll be placing my order for sure.
--
Paul


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya, dan gave me the wrong quote, it's "$112.80 for the 5.5 lb and $28.60 for the 1.1 lb bag".


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Ya, dan gave me the wrong quote, it's "$112.80 for the 5.5 lb and $28.60 for the 1.1 lb bag".


Yes, that sounds about right. One 1.1lb bag will last quite awhile if you're alternating between different foods.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*Update from MOPS*

Paul...I just wanted to give you a quick update on this....the paperwork was received from Dainichi to allow me to apply for the permit, I've since applied and was granted the permit earlier this week. The permit arrived 
here this morning....as I result I'm now in a position to order the food and that will be done before the end of the week.

Just thought you'd appreciate an update....feel free to post the information on the forums if you wish....I will send a similar update to those who have written me directly.

Dan


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is the latest update from Dan at MOPS:

Good news...it looks like the Dainichi Food will arrive later this afternoon.

The product has been posted to our website and can now be ordered directly from the following URL.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/dainichi-c-1_25_366.html

Orders will start shipping as early as tomorrow.

We'll broaden the product offering in the coming months so if you're looking for something that we don't yet carry just let me know.

Dan


----------

